# Vortex Noob, Q veteran



## DocQuattro (Apr 8, 2005)

Greetings all, 
All my VW/Audi bros have been bugging me to check out Vortex for years, so....








My cars:
'83 UrQ #900460, Alpine/Sand, with Fuchs. lightly modded for better driveability, otherwise stock with 71k. I'm the second owner. I was at the Norcal-Socal GTG at GPR a couple of years back with it, but I don't take it out much.
'86 4000csQ- free! from my UrS4 owning buddy... odo broke at 180k. This is a rallycross/clubrally car in the works. I just drive it every day








'82 Vanagon- family heirloom, 237k, second engine. Slated for a 3.2 Carrera engine








'68 BMW 2002- the loooooonnnnggg term old car/fun project. far from stock. I've got all the parts I need but no time to work on it!
'92 4Runner SR5 V6 4x4- the vehicle I can trust to go anywhere, and the surfwagon until the Vanagon is complete








I'm a tech at German Auto in SLO, CA, and I do some stuff for GPR as well. If all goes well (fingers crossed) I'll have my own performance-oriented facility within a year. Also heavily involved wth the local Japanese car performance scene. Been a Q-lister for years, as well as BMWCCA and ACNA/QClub member since 96 or so. I'll be planning a kind of Nor/Socal UrQ GTG for later this year as has been discussed on the Q-list. That's about it, I look forward to contributing to the forums!
Tucker Fritch


----------



## URQ (Mar 19, 2004)

*Re: Vortex Noob, Q veteran (DocQuattro)*

Welcome abord DocQuattro!


----------



## eurowner (Jan 26, 2002)

Next time you see Shepard, slap him for me, up side the head; tell him Scoty in Salida sent that.








I have been using GPR for 10 years.

Congrats!!!!


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

*Re: (eurowner)*

Welcome man. The great thing about the Vortex is that it's several sites in one. Click on http://www.fourtitude.com and go to the forums and you'll find this very forum. 
Click on http://www.thecarlounge.net and you'll see a good mix of the main forums from all of our sites.
Your cars sound sweet. I have an almost free $250 4KQ. It needs mejor repairs though.


----------

